# Best way to mask medicine? Is it ok to mix baytril with food?



## sandie (May 28, 2017)

I'm trying to give my rats baytril for the first time (along with mite medication, guessing it's to prevent bacterial infection in the scabs or fight them off?)

Any who, I'm a little too gentle with them and one of my boys didn't get all the first dose (he freaked out and was shaking his head and trying to wipe his mouth he hated it!), so for the second boy I mixed the baytril with yogurt on a spoon which he ate and I assume he got a full dose. I'm not sure how to restrain and open their mouths but I need to learn soon. 

But is it okay to mix the baytril with other food like yogurt instead of restraining them? Does this ruin the dose even if they eat all of it? It's a liquid baytril with banana flavor but it still smells horrible so I don't blame them for hating it lol. Do you mix liquid baytril with food? Is that safe?

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

That should be fine, I think most rats need tricking to get medicine. I've been mixing baytril (the vet unfortunately gave me pill form so I have to crush it) with beef baby food for my poor new boy who came with bumble foot, he eats it up great. Here's a link with some other ideas and info on getting them to take meds http://ratguide.com/meds/basics/giving_medications.php


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

It's fine, and most people give AB's like this if possible. However I'd be wary of using yogurt or other dairy products to give AB's, as some react with the dairy and are thus rendered less effective. So to be safe, I usually stick to meat baby food (my rats will eat literally anything mixed into the stuff)!


----------



## sandie (May 28, 2017)

Thank you both, that's great to know, and ty for the guide. I'm going to buy a bunch of baby food today, they haven't had much meat yet so I'll buy them some new things to taste  it feels a lot easier and less stressful this way

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisywonk (Aug 18, 2017)

When I got medication for my rat Sonic's respiratory problems, I wasn't supposed to mix it, and I think that would apply to baytrill too. The way I did it was I would give them a syringe with cream(a very small amount) every day, and once a week I would do medication instead. When they saw the syringe they thought of treats, and would actually put their mouth right on it and try to lap it up.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Daisywonk said:


> When I got medication for my rat Sonic's respiratory problems, I wasn't supposed to mix it, and I think that would apply to baytrill too. The way I did it was I would give them a syringe with cream(a very small amount) every day, and once a week I would do medication instead. When they saw the syringe they thought of treats, and would actually put their mouth right on it and try to lap it up.



I'm not sure why you weren't allowed to mix your meds for the respiratory issue, as I've always been encouraged to do so. With Baytril, doxy, clavamox, etc. I know mixing the AB with food is perfectly fine as when we humans take the meds, we're allowed to eat food with them. The cream idea is a good one, but if you get pure injectable Baytril, it's so gross that only one of my girls would lick it up plain. I actually tried some of it once, and that stuff is gross! My vets sometimes compound it with syrup, but even so most of my rats wouldn't touch it (strangely enough, they'll take doxy raw though. Weird little guys).


----------



## raqathta (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a good point about dairy and antibiotics. I have used a very small amount of applesauce (with no extra sugar) to great effect. But the Baytril and monocycline that I get seems to taste great to my ratties--Beau chomps down the syringe, and Jimmy grabs it with both paws! I have had medicines they didn't like--hence the applesauce. I've used milk and yoghurt, too, but will think twice about that in future. You might also try a teaspoon or less of olive oil. I don't know how well the meds would mix in, but my boys love olive oil and the antioxidants are good for them (but give in small quantities--it is all fat, after all!)


----------

